# Blackberry people



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Just got the new OS6 running on my bold 9700 and its very smart, its not a official release as theres not a date of release yet and there hasnt been for a while but downloaded a full installer package from RIM and installed no problems.

Daz.

1st of all, *I will not be held responsible for anyone that fks up their BB9700* with doing this update, but I will give you some hints on getting a decent install.

MAKE SURE YOUR BB IS *100% CHARGED BATTERY*(this is why 90% of updates fail, battery dies half way through and has 1/2 the software installed.

do a *FULL* backup from Desktop Manager.

download the installer from: http://depositfiles.com/files/dbq7eh50d

Once you have done the above, and only when you have done that do the following:

1) Install the **.exe* file you just downloaded.

2) Navigate to *Computer >>> C: >>> Program Files >>> Common Files >>> Research in Motion >>> Apploader*

3) Delete the file named *vendor.xml*

4) Connect your BlackBerry through the USB port

5) Run *loader.exe*

6) Follow the on-screen instructions and enjoy.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

where did you get that from ? i wouldnt mind sprucing mine up


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Do tell, i would also like to try OS 6 :thumb:


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

i have got one and it needs updating desparatly


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Right guys,

1st of all, *I will not be held responsible for anyone that fks up their BB9700* with doing this update, but I will give you some hints on getting a decent install.

MAKE SURE YOUR BB IS *100% CHARGED BATTERY*(this is why 90% of updates fail, battery dies half way through and has 1/2 the software installed.

do a *FULL* backup from Desktop Manager.

download the installer from: http://depositfiles.com/files/dbq7eh50d

Once you have done the above, and only when you have done that do the following:

1) Install the **.exe* file you just downloaded.

2) Navigate to *Computer >>> C: >>> Program Files >>> Common Files >>> Research in Motion >>> Apploader*

3) Delete the file named *vendor.xml*

4) Connect your BlackBerry through the USB port

5) Run *loader.exe*

6) Follow the on-screen instructions and enjoy.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorely tempted to go back to a Blackberry, ip4 just isnt happening for me.


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I have done this and its working perfect.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

good good, you have to realise that its still in the beta stages, I will try and keep it updated with new releases if i find them about on the www.

Daz.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

works great.thank you


----------



## richard123 (Aug 21, 2007)

hi gents

ive just downloaded the file above and removed the vendoe file but i cannot see a loader.exe. All i get is loader, any help would be great:thumb:

rich


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

i never delated anything just installed what i downloaded


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

richard123 said:


> hi gents
> 
> ive just downloaded the file above and removed the vendoe file but i cannot see a loader.exe. All i get is loader, any help would be great:thumb:
> 
> rich


the loader is in the same folder the vendoe file was mate,about second from the top if memory serves.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

nice, will try this tomorrow


----------



## richard123 (Aug 21, 2007)

Got it sorted thanks looks good 

note to self be awake properly when following peoples instructions


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Razzzle said:


> Just got the new OS6 running on my bold 9700 and its very smart, its not a official release as theres not a date of release yet and there hasnt been for a while but downloaded a full installer package from RIM and installed no problems.
> 
> Daz.


Yeah i managed to get hold of it just under 2months ago............ its a good piece of software and easier to get around the handset using its universal search.

But sadly im going iphone........had dropped my 9700 down the toilet!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

TelTel said:


> But sadly im going iphone........had dropped my 9700 down the toilet!!


traitor ! :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

im not a thanks whore by any means ,but i think razzle deserves a few more thanks than just me.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

silverback said:


> im not a thanks whore by any means ,but i think razzle deserves a few more thanks than just me.


Done, and nice find Razzle :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm still running 4.6, I don't even bother attaching mine to desktop! It's a frigging nightmare!

Why doesn't the wireless update work?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

wireless update is only for small updates, dont think you want to be downloading a 150mb file via a ota update.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

wish i could have OS6 but my scrawny 8520 just wouldnt handle it..............upgrade to a BB Torch me thinks!!!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

gally said:


> I'm still running 4.6, I don't even bother attaching mine to desktop! It's a frigging nightmare!
> 
> Why doesn't the wireless update work?


i dont get whats so tough about it ??


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Don't ask I actually don't even want to go there, my head will explode!

I'm going to miss my qwerty!  iPhone 4 is next on my upgrade in Feb.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

gally said:


> Don't ask I actually don't even want to go there, my head will explode!
> 
> I'm going to miss my qwerty!  iPhone 4 is next on my upgrade in Feb.


forced into an iphone 4 ?? my next upgrade time is december i think so i will probably take a look at the iphone 5 (if its out) otherwise im more than happy to stick to the BB as im loving the amount of charge this phone holds.



borinous said:


> wish i could have OS6 but my scrawny 8520 just wouldnt handle it..............upgrade to a BB Torch me thinks!!!!


torch has gotten pretty average reviews mate,you might want to hang on for something else.


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

I've just updated my Bold 9700 to the new OS6... thanks very much for the link and the 'walkthrough' :thumb:

Really like the new look...its much fresher and modern than the old OS5.

Thanks again,

Andy


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I don't like the look of the torch at all! I'm not into those kind of phones anyway, it's either a touchscreen or it's not imo.

No not forced into it but the iPhone imo is the simplest yet best phone that money can buy, i'll miss the keyboard but looks like BB are going another way anyway.

I might be back eventually.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

silverback said:


> torch has gotten pretty average reviews mate,you might want to hang on for something else.


If its as good as my current BB then id be happy as the only grip i have with mine is the screen size. I like the idea of having a large screen area coupled to the qwerty keypad not a huge fan of complete touch screen phones.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Will this work on a 9000 Bold or just the swanky 9700?
I am running OS5 on mine and that's not too bad, but interested to see OS6. I assume if I backup, I can restore my apps, contacts, etc?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

They are not supporting OS 6 on 9000 or below AFAIK 

Daz.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Razzzle said:


> They are not supporting OS 6 on 9000 or below AFAIK
> 
> Daz.


+1 i want OS6 but tbh my contract is not far off in the distance and if im really honest...i might look at something completely different again...:lol: although it wont be a touch screen if i can help it....


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

borinous said:


> wish i could have OS6 but my scrawny 8520 just wouldnt handle it..............upgrade to a BB Torch me thinks!!!!


I just went for the new bold 9780, had the torch for about a week didnt get on with, To much going on, dont fit in my hand that well. The bold has all the good bits from the torch! In a nice design


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Just plugged into PC to do another backup and its asked me to update to: 6.0.0.448 so I presume if anyone else is running the V6 desktop software it will ask you to do an update aswell.

Daz.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Just updated the 1st post with release 6.0.0.499

Just installing it myself now.

Daz. :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Razzzle said:


> Just updated the 1st post with release 6.0.0.499
> 
> Just installing it myself now.
> 
> Daz. :thumb:


let us know how you get on,im quite happy with the last update :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

silverback said:


> let us know how you get on,im quite happy with the last update :thumb:


Stright from the install there seems to be more free memory which is a good thing.

Daz.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Cant seem to upgrade mine, only downgrade for some reason?

Ive just downloaded 9700M_PBr6.0.0_rel1723_PL6.6.0.109_A6.0.0.424

My BB has version 6.0.0.448 so not sure why I can update to 6.0.0.499


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Did you follow the instructions in the 1st post? I just went from the same verions.

Daz.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Razzzle said:


> Did you follow the instructions in the 1st post? I just went from the same verions.
> 
> Daz.


Yes mate, followed it all and it kept saying downgrade. Found another link for the newer software so going to try installing that and try again


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

.499 is the lastest one unless they have released another one since I found the link this morning.

Will go and have another look..

Daz.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

yes 499 is the latest I just tried to DL it from elsewhere, I think it just need a restart after installing the software mate  seems to be working now cheers


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

G900GTI said:


> Do tell, i would also like to try OS 6 :thumb:


OS 6 is very good got it on my bb bold 9780 :thumb:


----------

